# "Stone" paint from Home Depot



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I see this aerosol paint at Home Depot that's supposed to be a "stone" look-a-like. Has anyone tried this stuff? How did it work out for you?

I am thinking about trying it out on some bridge abutments. This project gets stored indoors, btw.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used a couple of cans with good results, but I'm going for more of a "stucco" look as opposed to "rock". The building I'm working on is still under construction and sort of on "perma-hold" right now, but I'll try to get a few photos up for you to see what the finish looks like.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you can see these well enough. This is a depot that I've started on, but yet to complete... As I stated above, I'm going for more "stucco" than "rock", I like it so far..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks very good Dave. I look forward to seeing pictures of your progress 

Randy


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
I have used it for Roof's over Acrylic and wood surfaces. Used it for road surfaces over Hypertofu and also used it in a turntable pit over wonder board.
Most of these surfaces have been outside for 2 years or more.

You MUST use a sealer over the stone paint. I have used clear matte sealer by Krylon with success.
later
Rick Marty


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 20 Oct 2009 03:22 PM 
I've used a couple of cans with good results, but I'm going for more of a "stucco" look as opposed to "rock". The building I'm working on is still under construction and sort of on "perma-hold" right now, but I'll try to get a few photos up for you to see what the finish looks like. 
These bridge abutments have a lot of curved and cove trim, so I think this paint will work. Your pictures answered a lot of questions. I will test it before going final.


Home Depot has a very thick paint as part of their "faux" series. One is designed to simulate stucco. We used it in the house on a project and it does look like stucco. You can apply it with stucco tools, sponges, different tools. It smooths and smears around for different texture effects. They color mix it like regular paint. It is nice stuff. As I recall, you can get it in quart cans as well as gallon cans


Many thanks to all for the input, Bob


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive used it in the past on a plastic cover for the pond skimmer. It held up for about4 years before starting to wear off. I think it will suit your needs.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anybody tried a spar varnish as the sealer? I'm not sure that a varnish from a spray can would be enough.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

This is Fleck Stone gray that I used for a cut granite look. It worked very well.


TJ


----------

